# Male betta with vertical stripes



## Allison408 (Feb 7, 2019)

Is my fish actually a female betta?


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

I don't see any vertical bars on midsection of body.


----------



## Allison408 (Feb 7, 2019)

Here are more pictures


----------



## Ratvan (Oct 31, 2018)

Allison408 said:


> Here are more pictures


Looks like Stress Stripes to me, I have a male that got these. 

Usually caused by;
Water Parameters
Temperature

Lighting - I have a couple of Fish that get stressed out by the Aquarium Lighting. I have either replaced these lights, or provided suitable cover, or moved to tanks with no lights or live plants
Decor/Cover - As above really, lots of hiding places to relax
Water Changes - How long ago from the picture did you water change? Some of my fish need to be removed from tanks to reduce stress for water changes. I have net trained a couple. Other love to play in the current of the new water.


----------



## bluesamphire (Nov 20, 2018)

I would agree about the stress stripes.
Is that the tank your betta lives in? Or did you move him to a bare tank for the photoshoot?

If you gave him plants, a cave, and a floating betta log, you may well find that the stripes fade after a few days as he settles into a more sheltered and natural environment.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

There is some belief that males exhibit vertical stripes to show submission. Which makes sense in this case as he in a divided tank.


----------

